# Anyone keep their sweetie in a short/puppy coat?



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

I love the look of the fluffier and longer coats, but life is just so much easier keeping my Bailey in a shorter coat. Does anyone else keep theirs tidy and short? 

I'm planning a bath and haircut for him today or tomorrow and I want to do something pretty short, 1/2" to 1" all around. 

I would love to see pics of puppy or short cuts for inspiration!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't have any pictures but we have tones of trends where people have posted on that topic.All I know is the groomer uses a razer blade. I don't like it when they use it on the nose and face area. I hand cut my two about three times a year. I have a picture of Maddies only time to a groomer that I can show you what they did to her face. The second picture is how I like her face. The third picture is how I like my two to look


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi does an amazing job scissoring her dogs. But she's right… very few groomers will do that for you, and they'll charge a LOT if they do… It's a lot more work!

But there are LOTS of people on the forum who keep their dogs in puppy cuts. Probably more than those of us who keep them in full coat.


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Snowflake had her first puppy cut at 4 1/2 months. Her hair was long but quite scraggly even with twice daily through brushings. The groomer cut her with 1/2" blade that was super cute but now that her coat is growing out (about 1") it's so much fluffier and I love it! I think I'll let her hair grow out again to see if the puppy coat has changed at all. I love the long medium length coats! Good luck!! 

Oh, I found it helpful to bring in photos!

The photo on the left is right after her puppy cut. The photo on the right was about a month later.


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Snowflake14 said:


> Snowflake had her first puppy cut at 4 1/2 months. Her hair was long but quite scraggly even with twice daily through brushings. The groomer cut her with 1/2" blade that was super cute but now that her coat is growing out (about 1") it's so much fluffier and I love it! I think I'll let her hair grow out again to see if the puppy coat has changed at all. I love the long medium length coats! Good luck!!
> 
> Oh, I found it helpful to bring in photos!
> 
> The photo on the left is right after her puppy cut. The photo on the right was about a month later.


This is so cute! The fluffier coat is way more adorable, but for ease of care I might go with the shorter cut. I do the grooming myself, so far with trimming the face by hand using blunt scissors, mainly the beard so it won't get as dirty. I find that I have to trim him every month or so, his hair grows really fast. It seems that his hair only stays short for a week! It could be due to his raw diet.

ETA - looking at the photos again, I really like the 1" look, it looks fantastic. I'm going to try the 1/2" and see how long it takes him to grow it out to the 1". I've been growing out the hair under and between the eyes in hopes that it will lay flat. I love how the eyebrows and bangs look in Snowflake's second picture. Bailey hates it when I touch that area, so it always look terribly butchered.


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Suzi said:


> I don't have any pictures but we have tones of trends where people have posted on that topic.All I know is the groomer uses a razer blade. I don't like it when they use it on the nose and face area. I hand cut my two about three times a year. I have a picture of Maddies only time to a groomer that I can show you what they did to her face. The second picture is how I like her face. The third picture is how I like my two to look


Suzi - Maddie looks so cute with a long coat, but how do you keep her clean? When mine gets that long, he's a walking ball of mud, leaves and twigs.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout only had a puppy cut once. I have struggled keeping it long and it is alot of work. The groomer did do a scissor cut that time. Truffles has never had a haircut, but she has a different type of coat.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

I keep Kobe in a puppy cut. It's just so much easier for me. Especially after a bath he dries so quickly. I do love their hair when it gets longer but it's just too much work.


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

One of the things that makes keeping my Baily in a longer coat difficult is that my other dog is a boxer with the easiest coat to groom ever! By comparison, even a puppy coat on my fluff ball seems like a lot of work. 

When they've been outside playing and gotten dirty, I can wipe my boxer girl down with one baby wipe and she is done and looks great. Not so with my fluffy . Even with a short puppy coat, it just takes a lot longer to clean him up and dry him. Good thing he's such an adorable little guy!


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

rt625 said:


> I keep Kobe in a puppy cut. It's just so much easier for me. Especially after a bath he dries so quickly. I do love their hair when it gets longer but it's just too much work.


Kobe looks really nice! I like this length on him. A lot.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you. We love it too.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django at his best!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just adorable!


----------

